# What do you say to pax that take your water and mints but never



## easteuropeboy (Apr 9, 2016)

So basically I am asking you guys what do you say to thous gons that take your water and candys and never tip ?


----------



## redd38 (May 22, 2015)

You thank them for teaching you not to have water in your car.


----------



## SacTownDood (Apr 22, 2016)

Here's how I say it:

Pax: Do you have a water or some mints for me?
Me: Sorry I don't have any.....


Don't chase tips with freebies. A clean car, an accurate and safe ride with good conversation skills are the best way to maximize tips.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

i never get tips and offer everything sad but true


----------



## easteuropeboy (Apr 9, 2016)

No it's just cheap pax that always take uber and then they got 50$ free rides from some noob Lyft driver and they like Wow bingo free candys and water


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

FuzzyWuzzy said:


> I consistently make 10-20% in tips and i offer nothing.
> 
> Zero.
> 
> Work on your personality, music, hygiene, car cleanliness, driving skills, etc.


no one tips in the bay area


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

That'll teach you to give out free stuff.


----------



## TheLastRedskin (May 9, 2016)

Every customer loves that I have mints and water in the car. They always comment how nice my car smells. 
Most people say your a 5 star in my book. Guess What no tip!!! 
The best are people that are going to tip and their buddy says "you don't need to tip, he's an Uber driver".

Really!!!


----------



## easteuropeboy (Apr 9, 2016)

TheLastRedskin said:


> Every customer loves that I have mints and water in the car. They always comment how nice my car smells.
> Most people say your a 5 star in my book. Guess What no tip!!!
> The best are people that are going to tip and their buddy says "you don't need to tip, he's an Uber driver".
> 
> Really!!!


And also most time no 5 stars that's really sad


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

TheLastRedskin said:


> Every customer loves that I have mints and water in the car. They always comment how nice my car smells.
> Most people say your a 5 star in my book. Guess What no tip!!!
> The best are people that are going to tip and their buddy says "you don't need to tip, he's an Uber driver".
> 
> Really!!!


Up until this week I came to the conclusion. No water (the last mint I ate myself months ago). Yesterday I started driving with no chilled water in the cooler and so far so good.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

not only do they not tip but about 15 percent of my rides give less than 5 stars, paying 1/3 the price of the taxi, free waters, chargers mints and no tipping isnt enough, pool passengers are the worst they play close to nothing and find anything to complain about


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

easteuropeboy said:


> So basically I am asking you guys what do you say to thous gons that take your water and candys and never tip ?


I say, "where did you find that? Someone must have left it in my car last night." 
I dont give anything away when im driving.


----------



## easteuropeboy (Apr 9, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> I say, "where did you find that? Someone must have left it in my car last night."
> I dont give anything away when im driving.


They never even ask dude they just grub free stuf and runnnn


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

easteuropeboy said:


> They never even ask dude they just grub free stuf and runnnn


You missed my point

Don't have free stuff...


----------



## easteuropeboy (Apr 9, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> You missed my point
> 
> Don't have free stuff...


And you missed my  I need this part time job so I need my rating to be high


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

easteuropeboy said:


> So basically I am asking you guys what do you say to thous gons that take your water and candys and never tip ?


I dont know who left that water there . . . been there for months.


----------



## easteuropeboy (Apr 9, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> I dont know who left that water there . . . been there for months.


I need to open all bottles so they see it was open already and for thous who tip I would be like hold on I have normal bottle in trunk huh I should to that


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Pour 2/3 out.
Tell them due to rate cuts that is all you can give out.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

I stopped handing out water not because I thought it was a bad idea, or because I did or did not get tips. I got rid of it because most people never took them when offered. I tried a few different other things that didn't pan out. What I have now is Life Saver Mints, Life Saver Butter Rum, and a fast charger that has connections for all cell phones on the market. People love those things and it has resulted in a higher percentage of tips.

Do your research, try different things. Offering a clean car, safe ride, and friendly service is the bare minimum. If your are okay doing the bare minimum don't expect to much in return. Every market is different.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

I have water, but most do not take. I also have dum dum suckers, smarties, and jolly ranchers, and they are a HIT. They love them and comment on them to be and Uber/Lyft all the time.

It's a small thing and doesn't cost me much. A few dollars a month.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

yes out of everything the charger is the secret, nobody really uses the other stuff


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

They rarely ask to use my charger or my aux, but they enjoy the candy.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

easteuropeboy said:


> And you missed my  I need this part time job so I need my rating to be high


You dont need to give away goodies for good ratings. I have never, EVER offered gum, candy, water to riders. I usually have a pack of gum for myself and if they ask I'll share but I dont make it a practice of offering.

Be friendly, be efficient, keep your car clean and smelling good and drive safe. Your ratings will be fine. My last 65 rated trips have been 5 star no bribes needed.

By giving crap away you are doing yourself and every other driver a disservice.


----------



## eman1122 (Aug 26, 2015)

I agree with most of the comments that you should 't offer free stuff. I used to do that when I first started and learned the hard way. I do still offer water but I keep them in the door out of sight for the most part and will only offer them to pax that are going a nice distance.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

UberLou said:


> I stopped handing out water not because I thought it was a bad idea, or because I did or did not get tips. I got rid of it because most people never took them when offered. I tried a few different other things that didn't pan out. What I have now is Life Saver Mints, Life Saver Butter Rum, and a fast charger that has connections for all cell phones on the market. People love those things and it has resulted in a higher percentage of tips.
> 
> Do your research, try different things. Offering a clean car, safe ride, and friendly service is the bare minimum. If your are okay doing the bare minimum don't expect to much in return. Every market is different.


I do not think you are going to persuade a person to tip by having any of this stuff, you can persuade someone not to tip by being a jerk.

I do have cables for phones, and a dual usb fast charge ports. Someone stole or I lost the iphone cable, I'll eventually aquire a new one. I dont mind people using them. 
I have a few packs of gum in my car, I'll share but I dont usually offer. The gum is for me so I don't offend with my breath.

I offer a genuine conversation, I sincerely enjoy a good conversation and am pretty good at reading people. I can be funny or serious or informative or quiet, whatever the situation calls.

People that tip are going to tip unless you give them a reason not to. People that aren't going to tip aren't suddenly going to have a change of heart because you have a lifesaver, a phone charger or a bottle of water they just won't.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> I do not think you are going to persuade a person to tip by having any of this stuff, you can persuade someone not to tip by being a jerk.
> 
> I do have cables for phones, and a dual usb fast charge ports. Someone stole or I lost the iphone cable, I'll eventually aquire a new one. I dont mind people using them.
> I have a few packs of gum in my car, I'll share but I dont usually offer. The gum is for me so I don't offend with my breath.
> ...


I strongly disagree with you. Until you try it you have zero point of reference. I feel that thought process is a cop out for people that don't want to spend the money. I've tried many things and done my research. These things have increased my tipping revenue. People get excited about them and I can tell you for sure their attitudes changes.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

UberLou said:


> I strongly disagree with you. Until you try it you have zero point of reference. I feel that thought process is a cop out for people that don't want to spend the money. I've tried many things and done my research. These things have increased my tipping revenue. People get excited about them and I can tell you for sure their attitudes changes.


It's not a cop out nor is the the money. I simply believe it to be true. Sure it may turn a 3 dollar tip into a 5 dollar one or a 5 into a 10 I'll give you that. That to me is plausible. What is not plausible is theasy guy who gets into your car and is not going to give you a tip. A wintergreen lifesaver isn't going to change his mind. A non tipper is a non tipper, a spark in the dark isn't going to change him.

I also feel me being sincere, having genuine conversation with someone will also get me 5 instead of 3 or 10 instead of 5. If I'm wrong, I'm wrong and I'm glad you feel it works for you.

When I get tips I do okay, I have definitely noticed that on days when I'm not really into it, not my normally bubbly me i dont do as well. To me, I feel the key is they gotta like you. If they get out thinking he's a cool cat I hope we get him again, my chances of seeing Mr Lincoln or Maybe Hamilton go up exponentially. I wouldnt offer the candy if it was given to me free, I just don't like the idea. I'd feel silly offering it. I drove Sat night. Made 200 and 53 in tips. Today I did a few rides. Made 60 and 9 in tips. I do not believe waters, gum, candy or roast beef sandwiches would get a higher percentage of riders to tip. No cop out, I just don't believe it to be true.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

easteuropeboy said:


> So basically I am asking you guys what do you say to thous gons that take your water and candys and never tip ?


I have a ponytail, play metallica. And offer seatbelts.

NO trunk NO aux NO heat unless coldsober.

NO dogs. NO kids. NO hardshell luggage..

Now, all i get is requests for Ride the Lightning or Whiskey in the Jar. And tips.way more tips

Convo consists of a choice between cars, guitars, or me venting in sarcastic tale of moronic pax. Or silence

Ratings rise when you a hardazz


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

easteuropeboy said:


> And you missed my  I need this part time job so I need my rating to be high


You don't need to rely on free stuff to get a good rating. I'm at 700+ trips with 4.87 rating. Never gave anything but a safe ride.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

easteuropeboy said:


> So basically I am asking you guys what do you say to thous gons that take your water and candys and never tip ?


----------



## djangoswango (Mar 10, 2015)

TheLastRedskin said:


> Every customer loves that I have mints and water in the car. They always comment how nice my car smells.
> Most people say your a 5 star in my book. Guess What no tip!!!
> The best are people that are going to tip and their buddy says "you don't need to tip, he's an Uber driver".
> 
> Really!!!


Don't blame the pax - it's just ignorance. Blame Uber and stop driving for them.


----------



## easteuropeboy (Apr 9, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> View attachment 40339


This should be uber logo lol


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

UberPissed said:


> You don't need to rely on free stuff to get a good rating. I'm at 700+ trips with 4.87 rating. Never gave anything but a safe ride.


Ditto.
699 @ 4.82, mostly roller coaster rides

One pax kept provoking me to stop being such a baby and drivelike a man.couldnt stop.puking and staggerring round the curb afterwards. And that was a mere sample of my usual driving style unleashed

PS yup, that biturbo bark/whine of somebody engine braking into a slide and powering out of it at 4am, and whoa wth was that a Lyft trade dress?! Pleased to meetcha. Sorry bout the faceful of diesel soot, please chalk it up to Lyft's new bogus ETAs :-/


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

easteuropeboy said:


> So basically I am asking you guys what do you say to thous gons that take your water and candys and never tip ?


If I were a provider of free water, snacks, treats, gifts etc I'd probably say, "Thank you sir/ma'am, thank you so much. It was a pleasure serving you today. Please take another water/snack/treat/gift with you with my compliments. Thank you again, sir/ma'am".

But I'm not, so I don't. Each to their own though.


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

I do offer the little half bottles (8oz) in my car, I only offer them to the distance trips though... I keep 2 in the center console and 3-4 in the passenger door...

So far, nobody has just helped themselves to it... Only after I offer it. Most don't want it anyways... Though, with the warmer weather approaching, i'm thinking that will change.

If someone were to just grab one... I would probably say "hey, when you're done with that, leave me the empty, because I fill them back up with my bath water..."

I realize this will likely result in spewed water in my interior, but I will have some funny dashcam footage!


----------



## easteuropeboy (Apr 9, 2016)

lyft_audi said:


> I do offer the little half bottles (8oz) in my car, I only offer them to the distance trips though... I keep 2 in the center console and 3-4 in the passenger door...
> 
> So far, nobody has just helped themselves to it... Only after I offer it. Most don't want it anyways... Though, with the warmer weather approaching, i'm thinking that will change.
> 
> ...


Lol dude just grab 2 bottles and scream I am so latee... I never told him it was a bath water I had no time !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

lyft_audi said:


> I do offer the little half bottles (8oz) in my car, I only offer them to the distance trips though... I keep 2 in the center console and 3-4 in the passenger door...
> 
> So far, nobody has just helped themselves to it... Only after I offer it. Most don't want it anyways... Though, with the warmer weather approaching, i'm thinking that will change.
> 
> ...


Tell them you collect puddle and ditch water for D.E.Q. to analyze mosquito larvae for Zika Virus.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

easteuropeboy said:


> Lol dude just grab 2 bottles and scream I am so latee... I never told him it was a bath water I had no time !


Run his azz down and loot da corpse!

Virgin bathwater makes for powerful potions ppp


----------



## Spanky (Jun 28, 2014)

easteuropeboy said:


> So basically I am asking you guys what do you say to thous gons that take your water and candys and never tip ?


I don't give out water, mints, gum or open doors. I don't stop at fast food or other places and wait. If they ask I will tell them at these rates you're lucky I wash my car every other week. I cans top you off at 7-11 if you like. They sell all that good stuff. By the way my rating is a 4.9 after about 3000 trips. Take no shit then 1 star them for asking or if it's 1-Star Wednesday.


----------



## easteuropeboy (Apr 9, 2016)

Spanky said:


> I don't give out water, mints, gum or open doors. I don't stop at fast food or other places and wait. If they ask I will tell them at these rates you're lucky I wash my car every other week. I cans top you off at 7-11 if you like. They sell all that good stuff. By the way my rating is a 4.9 after about 3000 trips. Take no shit then 1 star them for asking or if it's 1-Star Wednesday.


1 star Wednesday starts tomorrow


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

See this, grasshopper? He aint posing for badazz of the hour here, either... it's just how it goes.

Unless you have a white diesel in SoCal. Gotta wipe that soot off the back more than twice a month, alas, and might as well get the rest of the smog deposits every other time..

He's kinda messing with you on the 1*'s though. Reserve that for revengerating downraters and major nuisances. Use 4's on the harmlessly oblivious who can nonetheless be worked with (=5* raters...only tolerate 4* raters if they generate HUGE long haul fares, othereise destroy them and do your utnost to run em off the platform)

But don't 1* semi-useful harmless people, lest you run out of local pax to drive



Spanky said:


> I don't give out water, mints, gum or open doors. I don't stop at fast food or other places and wait. If they ask I will tell them at these rates you're lucky I wash my car every other week. I cans top you off at 7-11 if you like. They sell all that good stuff. By the way my rating is a 4.9 after about 3000 trips. Take no shit then 1 star them for asking or if it's 1-Star Wednesday.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Take one for the team sometimes when it's not busy and take them through the drive thru. 1* them and move on. Also people who eat in the car, bring pets, 1* them all. Seriously don't care for all these people who treat drivers and their personal property like crap.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Seriously... if I wanted smoke, food and pets in my car, why I:d be munching on smthn and smoking a cig, while cat #1 would be sitting on your head gnaeing on your ear or nose (just how she rolls), cat #2 would be freaking out and destroying your leather shoes, and that kid I dont wabt anyobe to bring along would be turning purple abd gasping for an epipen


...after which I'd stub my cig out on your handbag and announce. "Sorry dunno whats with that.,.them craigalist people said theyre like siberian, maybe. Mostly. And them siberians r, like, hypiallergenic maybe? Yknow?"

PS and then tell em to definitely dust her kid with flea powder


----------

